# FLEETWOOD COUPE OR COUPE DEVILLE?



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

It seems there are a lot who favor the fleetwood, myself I like the Deville side windows a lot more. NOT THESE 2 SPECIFIC CARS BUT THE STYLING.
Deville









Fleetwood


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAD BOTH, I LIKE THEM BOTH IT REALLY DONT MAKE A DIFFRENCE AS LONG AS YOU HAVE THESE PARTS v INTERIOR IS THE OTHER MAJOR DIFFRENCE, COUPE DE ELEGANCE IS REALLY NICE TO THE COUPE DEVILLE, AND THE BROUGHAM IS THE BEST IF YOU CAN FIND IT BUT, IF ALL YOU GOT IS A COUPE MAKE IT A BROUGHAM


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 11:25 PM~8877660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fleetwood niccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

COUPE DEVILLE,OR BROUGHAM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4 coupedevilles


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 08:37 PM~8877747
> *4 coupedevilles
> *


BUT I ALSO HAD 3 FLEETS AND 2 OTHER COUPES, I LIKE THEM ALL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 10:39 PM~8877762
> *BUT I ALSO HAD 3 FLEETS AND 2 OTHER COUPES, I LIKE THEM ALL
> *


sometimes i think a coupedeville is like a biscain/belair to a impala lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 08:41 PM~8877784
> *sometimes i think a coupedeville is like a biscain/belair to a impala lol
> *


NOT REALLY CAUSE THE DELAGANCE PACKAGE IS JUST AS GOOD AS HAVING A FLEET ONLY DIFFRENCE IS THE WINDOWS AND WOOD GRAIN,IT HAS PILLOWS YOU CAN GET A MOONROOF AND THE TRIM WINDOW IS THICK ALSO.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:43 PM~8877795
> *NOT REALLY CAUSE THE DELAGANCE PACKAGE IS JUST AS GOOD AS HAVING A FLEET ONLY DIFFRENCE IS THE WINDOWS AND WOOD GRAIN,IT HAS PILLOWS YOU CAN GET A MOONROOF AND THE TRIM WINDOW IS THICK ALSO.
> *


got any pixs of any. ive never heard of a coupe de e'legance? :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DE ELAGANCE


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

ive had both, and the deville was 90'd, but there aint nothin like an og fleetwood coupe :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:45 PM~8877804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna hunt one down.now i need one :biggrin: .


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Sep 26 2007, 08:47 PM~8877815
> *ive had both, and the deville was 90'd, but there aint nothin like an og fleetwood coupe :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I ONLY LIKE 2 DR FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM & COUPE DE VILLE "HARD TOPS" 
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOST COMMON COUPE DEVILLE, DE ELAGANCE IS SIMILAR TO THE FLEET EXCEPT THE BIG U ON THE DOOR AND MATERIAL ON THE DOOR A HIGHER PACKAGE


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

scorpio5765 what size wheels you got on there?


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 26 2007, 11:49 PM~8877835
> *scorpio5765 what size wheels you got on there?
> *


13z son :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:49 PM~8877830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right on homie. how many lacs you own? i seen a pix of a few sittin side by side.i need another lac in my garage.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DELAGANCE PILLOWS, AND YOU KNOW WHAT BROUGHAM PILLOWS LOOK LIKE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY COUPE, MOST COMMON, FOR SALE IN UTAH :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Sep 26 2007, 08:50 PM~8877849
> *13z son :biggrin:
> *


your lac reminds me of when i was a kid and my neighbor had a lac just like yours and he would take us downtown san jo and we would just cruise around town.mad props for a clean ass lac.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:54 PM~8877879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much you askin?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 26 2007, 08:55 PM~8877884
> *how much you askin?
> *


 A, G


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 07:43 PM~8877795
> *NOT REALLY CAUSE THE DELAGANCE PACKAGE IS JUST AS GOOD AS HAVING A FLEET ONLY DIFFRENCE IS THE WINDOWS AND WOOD GRAIN,IT HAS PILLOWS YOU CAN GET A MOONROOF AND THE TRIM WINDOW IS THICK ALSO.
> *


YOUR FORGETTING A FEW MORE THINGS ON A FLETTWOOD BROUGHAM DE ELEGANCE.....  

JUST TO PUT YOU HOMIES UP ON GAME THE "BROUGHAM DE ELEGANCE" WAS THE TOP OF THE LINE AT IS TIME COMPARE TO ALL THE OTHER FLEETWOODS & COUPES.....


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:55 PM~8877888
> *A, G
> *


you think it'll make it to cali on that motor?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 26 2007, 08:57 PM~8877901
> *you think it'll make it to cali on that motor?
> *


I WOULD TOW IT ONLY DROVE IT FOR A HOUR AWAY, NEED IT GONE IT LOOKS LIKE CADDY CENTRAL OVER HERE :uh:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador+Sep 26 2007, 11:54 PM~8877880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what mine is homie de elegance :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 26 2007, 08:56 PM~8877892
> *YOUR FORGETTING A FEW MORE THINGS ON A FLEETWOOD DE ELEGANCE.....
> 
> JUST TO PUT YOU HOMIES UP ON GAME THE  "FLEETWOOD DE ELEGANCE" WAS THE TOP OF THE LINE AT IS TIME COMPARE TO ALL THE OTHER COUPES.....
> *


thanks for the insight mr.lac :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MY 81 FLEETWOOD HAS A GOLD TINTED MOONROOF FROM FACTORY THEY SAY ITS RARE?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 08:00 PM~8877922
> *MY 81 FLEETWOOD HAS A GOLD TINTED MOONROOF FROM FACTORY THEY SAY ITS RARE?
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 26 2007, 08:56 PM~8877892
> *YOUR FORGETTING A FEW MORE THINGS ON A  FLETTWOOD BROUGHAM DE ELEGANCE.....
> 
> JUST TO PUT YOU HOMIES UP ON GAME THE  "BROUGHAM DE ELEGANCE" WAS THE TOP OF THE LINE AT IS TIME COMPARE TO ALL THE OTHER FLEETWOODS & COUPES.....
> *


I'M SURE I WAS THOSE ARE JUST THE DIFFRENCES I SEEN FROM GLANCING AT THEM :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 09:00 PM~8877922
> *MY 81 FLEETWOOD HAS A GOLD TINTED MOONROOF FROM FACTORY THEY SAY ITS RARE?
> *


thats what ive heard too. get some gold accents to make it stand out. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 26 2007, 07:59 PM~8877912
> *thanks for the insight mr.lac :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM......


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Sep 26 2007, 08:47 PM~8877815
> *ive had both, and the deville was 90'd, but there aint nothin like an og fleetwood coupe :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 26 2007, 11:01 PM~8877935
> *thats what ive heard too. get some gold accents to make it stand out. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN GUESS IM LUCKY :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:01 PM~8877931
> *I'M SURE I WAS THOSE ARE JUST THE DIFFRENCES I SEEN FROM GLANCING AT THEM :cheesy:
> *


WHAT MAKES APPART ARE THE OPTIONS.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Sep 26 2007, 10:47 PM~8877815
> *ive had both, and the deville was 90'd, but there aint nothin like an og fleetwood coupe :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> *


YALL SEE THE ROCKER MOLDINGS ON THE FRONT IS THAT STOCK? NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 26 2007, 09:05 PM~8877966
> *WHAT MAKES APPART ARE THE OPTIONS.....
> *


WELL I WISH MINE WOULD HAVE CAME WITH THE TOP OFF OPTION :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD+Sep 26 2007, 08:00 PM~8877922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TO...... :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 09:04 PM~8877960
> *DAMN GUESS IM LUCKY :biggrin:
> *


i hate you....j/p...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 27 2007, 12:03 AM~8877954
> *:biggrin: NICE
> *


thanx homie


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8877978
> *WELL I WISH MINE WOULD HAVE CAME WITH THE TOP OFF OPTION :0
> *


FOR THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF MONEY YOU COULD......  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 26 2007, 11:06 PM~8877979
> *ME TO...... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU GOT :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 26 2007, 11:06 PM~8877981
> *i hate you....j/p...lol :biggrin:
> *


BE NICE NOW


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 08:09 PM~8878005
> *WHAT YOU GOT :0
> *


A STOCK 42 INCH GOLD TINT MOON ROOF.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 26 2007, 09:08 PM~8877998
> *FOR THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF MONEY YOU COULD......   :biggrin:
> *


AND I KNOW THE RIGHT PEOPLE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 26 2007, 11:10 PM~8878016
> *A STOCK 42 INCH GOLD TINT MOON ROOF.
> *


JUST THE ROOF? OR ROOF ON THE LAC?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:10 PM~8878018
> *AND I KNOW THE RIGHT PEOPLE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 08:11 PM~8878022
> *JUST THE ROOF? OR ROOF ON THE LAC ?
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MAN POST A PIC! WHAT YEAR IS IT? FLEET?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 08:14 PM~8878048
> *MAN POST A PIC! WHAT YEAR IS IT? FLEET?
> *


I ALREADY DID IN A DIFFERENT TOPIC....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO I HAVE TO FIND IT :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 08:18 PM~8878084
> *SO I HAVE TO FIND IT :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

U BASTARD LOL


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 26 2007, 08:20 PM~8878099
> *U BASTARD LOL
> *


 :nono: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I like em both, but I like the fleetwoods a little more lol

heres mine:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 26 2007, 09:58 PM~8878337
> *I like em both, but I like the fleetwoods a little more lol
> 
> heres mine:
> ...


I SEE YOUR KIDS FLEET WHERES YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

lol, thats my niece homie


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 09:06 PM~8878400
> *I SEE YOUR KIDS FLEET WHERES YOURS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 26 2007, 10:08 PM~8878413
> *lol, thats my niece homie
> *


MY BAD I GOT SIX KIDS THEY LIKE THATS MY CADILLAC :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 10:12 PM~8878447
> *MY BAD I GOT SIX KIDS THEY LIKE THATS MY CADILLAC :biggrin:
> *


damn. you trying to put a basketball team together...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 26 2007, 10:15 PM~8878461
> *damn. you trying to put a basketball team together...
> *


NOPE NOMORE,I'M PROUD TO SAY THEY ARE ALL BY MY WIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 26 2007, 09:15 PM~8878063
> *I ALREADY DID IN A DIFFERENT TOPIC....
> *


post it up MR.LAC. ive always wondered what car you had.... and what your garage must look like full of aircraft hydros, daytons, and other rare stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i used to own that green coupe in the first pic, but theres nothing like a fleetwood.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 27 2007, 12:12 AM~8878447
> *MY BAD I GOT SIX KIDS THEY LIKE THATS MY CADILLAC :biggrin:
> *


WOW I KNOW YOU A BIZZY MAN


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 26 2007, 09:26 PM~8878533
> *post it up MR.LAC. ive always wondered what car you had.... and what your garage must look like full of aircraft hydros, daytons, and other rare stuff. :biggrin:
> *


*TOP SECRET!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

It don't really make a difference to me. To me its how well each is it put together. But I got an idea that one day I want to pull on a Coupe that wouldn't look proper on a fleet.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I had a 83 fleetwood, thats what i PREFER, but i'll settle for a coupe


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 26 2007, 11:45 PM~8879128
> * But I got an idea that one day I want to pull on a Coupe that wouldn't look proper on a fleet.
> *


I HAVE MANY.....  :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

do you guys think 90ing out a coupe is a waste of time? you guys think is better to do it on a fleet or what :dunno: o yea and also if remove the vynil of a coupe would it still have that bigger window in the back like the stock hard tops :dunno:


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

No comparison , Brougham De Elegance all the way. The side windows, extra trim and rockers set it off. Coupes are a dime a dozen, Broughams are a little more exclusive.


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 27 2007, 10:33 PM~8886109
> *do you guys think 90ing out a coupe is a waste of time? you guys think is better to do it on a fleet or what*


Not a waste of time, more like a last resort.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

does anybody have a set of quarter windows for a fleetwood for sale???


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i couldnt find a fleetwood so i bought a coupe and made it into a 90'd fleetwood


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 28 2007, 09:41 PM~8893020
> *i couldnt find a fleetwood so i bought a coupe and made it into a 90'd fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...



A MUST DO!!! IF YOUR BUILDING A 2 DR


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 27 2007, 09:33 PM~8886109
> *do you guys think 90ing out a coupe is a waste of time? you guys think is better to do it on a fleet or what :dunno: o yea and also if remove the vynil of a coupe would it still have that bigger window in the back like the stock hard tops :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


NO! GO RIGHT AHEAD TRUST ME EVERY ONE IS STILL SLEPPING ON THIS TYPE OF MODEL.......


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 28 2007, 10:41 PM~8893020
> *i couldnt find a fleetwood so i bought a coupe and made it into a 90'd fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: DeVilles are better


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

so i dont know if someone already asked this yet. but what makes a felltwood better then a coupe? 

the only diff i see is the read 1/4 windows. and i like the devilles better.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 29 2007, 01:05 AM~8893152
> *so i dont know if someone already asked this yet. but what makes a felltwood better then a coupe?
> 
> the only diff i see is the read 1/4 windows. and i like the devilles better.*


:ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

THE ONLY WAY I LIKE COUPES IS WITH A E&G HARDSHELL TOP! THEY'RE VINYL TOP IS A WAY SHORT ON THAT LONG ROOF! KINDA REMINDS ME OF MAGIC JOHNSONS B-BALL UNIFORM IN THE 80's, 


BIG CAR/ LIL TOP

BIG ATHLETE/ LITTLE SHORTS! 


YOu GET THE IDEA!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 28 2007, 11:05 PM~8893152
> *so i dont know if someone already asked this yet. but what makes a felltwood better then a coupe?
> 
> the only diff i see is the read 1/4 windows. and i like the devilles better.
> *


fleetwood is a better model..... different top, chrome rockers, more chrome trim, different interior, emblems, etc.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 28 2007, 10:26 PM~8893251
> *
> 
> THE ONLY WAY I LIKE COUPES IS WITH A E&G HARDSHELL TOP! THEY'RE VINYL TOP IS A WAY SHORT ON THAT LONG ROOF! KINDA REMINDS ME OF MAGIC JOHNSONS B-BALL UNIFORM IN THE
> *


The ONLY Cadi's I like with vinyl TOPS are 2 dr BROUGHAMS, NO other......


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 28 2007, 10:26 PM~8893251
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> THE ONLY WAY I LIKE COUPES IS WITH A E&G HARDSHELL TOP! THEY'RE VINYL TOP IS A WAY SHORT ON THAT LONG ROOF! KINDA REMINDS ME OF MAGIC JOHNSONS B-BALL UNIFORM IN THE  80's,
> ...


BASED ON THAT LOGIC, YOU SHOULD ROLL BIG WHEELS ON THE CAR AS WELL


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 01:44 AM~8893954
> *BASED ON THAT LOGIC, YOU SHOULD ROLL BIG WHEELS ON THE CAR AS WELL
> *


 :0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

IMO, I don't mind the length of the coupe top. Different strokes for different folks I guess :dunno: Regardless of whether I own a Fleet or Coupe, I prefer vinyl tops a lot more than hard tops. Only hard top I liked was the orange Fleet from Lifestyle with the molded windows.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 04:44 AM~8893954
> *BASED ON THAT LOGIC, YOU SHOULD ROLL BIG WHEELS ON THE CAR AS WELL
> *


nope cause then it would look like fat bastard with baggy oversized clothes thats crazy logic but........:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 06:39 AM~8894339
> *:0  :thumbsdown:
> *


Whats your ideas? Might as well let it be known.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 10:19 AM~8895018
> *nope cause then it would look like fat bastard with baggy oversized clothes thats crazy logic but........:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Now you're just applying a double standard  :biggrin: Don't worry, I've only seen a few caddy's with big wheels that looked good, and none were 2 doors.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 01:21 PM~8895026
> *Now you're just applying a double standard    :biggrin: Don't worry, I've only seen a few caddy's with big wheels that looked good, and none were 2 doors.
> *


:biggrin:  Your car looks good with the smaller top, i guess cause of the colors you ran, but it does look tight


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 10:23 AM~8895033
> *:biggrin:   Your car looks good with the smaller top, i guess cause of the colors you ran, but it does look tight
> *


Now you're just trying to make me feel better for knocking coupes  :tears: :biggrin:  j/p

Thanks though.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Done right, I'd say either would do, they both make fine rides.


----------



## bluebully (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 28 2007, 11:26 PM~8893251
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> THE ONLY WAY I LIKE COUPES IS WITH A E&G HARDSHELL TOP! THEY'RE VINYL TOP IS A WAY SHORT ON THAT LONG ROOF! KINDA REMINDS ME OF MAGIC JOHNSONS B-BALL UNIFORM IN THE  80's,
> ...


I HAVE A 78 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 4-DOOR,BUT LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE I HAVE MY OWN OPINION,I THINK THAT A 2 DOOR ON THAT KIND OF BODY STYLE MAKES THE CAR LOOK WAY TOO LONG THE 4 DOOR EVENS THE LENGTH OF THE CAR OUT.BUT ON MOST OTHER CARS I PREFER A 2 DOOR


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 29 2007, 02:53 AM~8893393
> *fleetwood is a better model..... different top, chrome rockers, more chrome trim, different interior, emblems, etc.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ALSO..... A FLEETWOOD COUPE HAD MORE OPTS, SWAY BAR ON THE REAR-END, POSITVE TRACTION, LEVEL RIDE, OUTSIDE TEMP GAUGE(ON MIRRORS OR ON HEATER CONTROLS), DOOR LOCKS THAT WORK WITH SHIFTER LEVER AND SO ON!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 29 2007, 02:07 PM~8895196
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> POSITVE TRACTION, *


SEE I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THAT SHIT


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebully_@Sep 29 2007, 03:06 PM~8895190
> *I HAVE A 78 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 4-DOOR,BUT LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE I HAVE MY OWN OPINION,I THINK THAT A 2 DOOR ON THAT KIND OF BODY STYLE MAKES THE CAR LOOK WAY TOO LONG THE 4 DOOR EVENS THE LENGTH OF THE CAR OUT.BUT ON MOST OTHER CARS I PREFER A 2 DOOR
> *


77-79 FLEETWOODS..... IS THE ONLY CADDY TO HAVE DISC BRAKE IN THE THE REAR!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:11 PM~8895216
> *SEE I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THAT SHIT
> *


YEAH, I HAVE HAD A LOT OF CADDYS OVER THR YRS HOMIE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS WHATS UP, MY FIRST CADDY WAS A 77 COUPEDEVILLE, THEN MY 81 FLEETWOOD AND I LOVE IT


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:16 PM~8895235
> *THATS WHATS UP, MY FIRST CADDY WAS A 77 COUPEDEVILLE, THEN MY 81 FLEETWOOD AND I LOVE IT
> *


MY WAS A 68, 70,77,79,81,85,,90,93,95 AND NOW A 92 ( 2 COUPES AND THE REST FLEETWOODS)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN I 4GOT ABOT MY 90 BROM TO, I WANT I 68 SO BAD WITH THE DOUBLE STACK LIGHTS :0


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:23 PM~8895262
> *DAMN I 4GOT ABOT MY 90 BROM TO, I WANT I 68 SO BAD WITH THE DOUBLE STACK LIGHTS :0
> *


YEAH..... I LOOKING FOR A 70 COUPE(HARD TOP OF VERT) WITH A 472!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK I KNOW WHERE 1 AT UP HERE IN GA HOMIE ILL LET YOU KNOW SOMETHIN WHEN I FIND OUT


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:23 PM~8895262
> *DAMN I 4GOT ABOT MY 90 BROM TO, I WANT I 68 SO BAD WITH THE DOUBLE STACK LIGHTS :0
> *


DID U KNOW THAT 68 WAS THE ONLY YR THAT HAD THE SAME LIGHTS(REAR) AS THE 90-92 FLEETWOODS!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:27 PM~8895275
> *I THINK I KNOW WHERE 1 AT UP HERE IN GA HOMIE ILL LET YOU KNOW SOMETHIN WHEN I FIND OUT
> *


4SHO! HIT ON THE PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 29 2007, 02:28 PM~8895280
> *DID U KNOW THAT 68 WAS THE ONLY YR THAT HAD THE SAME LIGHTS(REAR) AS THE 90-92 FLEETWOODS!
> *


HOWS THAT?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 29 2007, 02:30 PM~8895287
> *4SHO! HIT ON THE PM
> *


BET


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:30 PM~8895288
> *HOWS THAT?
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RIGHT?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT YOU MEAN HOMIE ??


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:32 PM~8895296
> *WHAT YOU MEAN HOMIE ??
> *


THE REAR TAIL LIGHTS!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THEY LOOK THE SAME IN A WAY


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

81...... DO U KNOW MY HOMIE ROC IN GA.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NAH HOMIE I SEEN HIS SHIT SWANG AT THE PICNIC IN THA A


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:42 PM~8895334
> *NAH HOMIE I SEEN HIS SHIT SWANG AT THE PICNIC IN THA A
> *


HIS HOMIE HAS THE BEST FLEETWOOD OF ALL TIME........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 29 2007, 02:45 PM~8895349
> *HIS HOMIE HAS THE BEST FLEETWOOD OF ALL TIME........
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT SHIT IS BAD AS FUCK HOMIE, BUT I SEEN HIS DRIVERSIDE WINDOW WAS CRACKED BAD, I KNOW THATS A 1 OF A KIND WINDOW TO HUH


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:47 PM~8895360
> *YEAH THAT SHIT IS BAD AS FUCK HOMIE, BUT I SEEN HIS DRIVERSIDE WINDOW WAS CRACKED BAD, I KNOW THATS A 1 OF A KIND WINDOW TO HUH
> *


YEAH, THAT F UP! SOME SHOP DID HAD SOME TO DO WITH THAT!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HE FROM THE I RIGHT IN THE A?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WHAT THE NEXT SHOW IN GA HOMIE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 29 2007, 02:54 PM~8895405
> *WHAT THE NEXT SHOW IN GA HOMIE?
> *


I DONT KNOW, THATS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:54 PM~8895401
> *HE FROM THE I RIGHT IN THE A?
> *


NO I DONT THINK SO!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 29 2007, 02:56 PM~8895414
> *NO I DONT THINK SO!
> *


O MY BAD SO WHO HE ROLLIN WIT?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

I HEARD SOMTHING GO ON IN OCT!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHIT LET ME KNOW


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:57 PM~8895418
> *O MY BAD SO WHO HE ROLLIN WIT?
> *


GOOD ? I KNOW HE WAS WITH D WITH THE 61 FROM THE BIG I!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH THATS WHY I SAID THAT


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 03:59 PM~8895425
> *SHIT LET ME KNOW
> *


4SHO! I GOT A G-BODY FOR SALE LATER IN THIS YR!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OH YEAH, IT AINT SWANGIN THOUGH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 04:01 PM~8895429
> *YEAH THATS WHY I SAID THAT
> *


OK!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 29 2007, 04:03 PM~8895433
> *OH YEAH, IT AINT SWANGIN THOUGH LOL :biggrin:
> *


4SHO!


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

I've owned about 40 Lacs since 86,about 30 Fleetwood Broughams and about 10 Coupe DeVilles.The LeCab is the real attention getter though.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Sep 28 2007, 11:26 PM~8893251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER! I only buy 14's and nuttin bigger.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Sep 28 2007, 10:09 PM~8892658
> *No comparison , Brougham De Elegance all the way. The side windows, extra trim and rockers set it off. Coupes are a dime a dozen, Broughams are a little more exclusive.
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Sep 29 2007, 03:54 PM~8895614
> *I've owned about 40 Lacs since 86,about 30 Fleetwood Broughams and about 10 Coupe DeVilles.The LeCab is the real attention getter though.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 29 2007, 04:54 PM~8895839
> *i got a full vinyl top on mine. what do you think about that? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


14s to big


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 29 2007, 04:54 PM~8895839
> *i got a full vinyl top on mine. what do you think about that? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good,I like it better than a quarter top! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Personally, I like both, it all depends on how it is built, I have seen Coupes that are killen em but when it came time, thanks to the 90'd topic about a year and a half ago I decided I was going to buy one and it had to be a Fleetwood because the side windows and chrome are what was the deciding factor so I bought an 83 Fleet. I just like how the window looks and how the chrome shoots down the side to the tip of the hood.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh and there aint nothin like a 2 door sitting on some 13 inch OG 72's and skinny whitewalls.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Sep 29 2007, 04:54 PM~8895614
> *I've owned about 40 Lacs since 86,about 30 Fleetwood Broughams and about 10 Coupe DeVilles.The LeCab is the real attention getter though.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 29 2007, 04:08 PM~8895922
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL, I said the same thing homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, SAUL
> *


 :0

















:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8895930
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of my 3 babies right there :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

1996 VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb7w1RQ21io


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

any one have a buildup of puttin the fleetwood 1/4 windows in a coupe deville


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HIT UP LUXURIOUS LAC


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 03:24 PM~8896010
> *1996 VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb7w1RQ21io
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8895930
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



skeet! skeet! skeet! YEEEAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 03:05 PM~8895900
> *Personally, I like both, it all depends on how it is built, I have seen Coupes that are killen em but when it came time, thanks to the 90'd topic about a year and a half ago I decided I was going to buy one and it had to be a Fleetwood because the side windows and chrome are what was the deciding factor so I bought an 83 Fleet. I just like how the window looks and how the chrome shoots down the side to the tip of the hood.
> 
> 
> ...


nice car homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 29 2007, 05:33 PM~8896337
> *nice car homie. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ADD THE FLEETWOOD TRIM TO THE COUPE :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2007, 04:38 PM~8896364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did that fifth wheel on the trunk come there stock? :biggrin: .....i like it.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IT DID THE ONLY THING WE DID WAS MAKE THE STRAPS LONGER ON THE TRUNK SO THEY GO ALL THE WAY DOWN. BUT IT CAME OFF A DONER FLEET LADY IN 1984 AFTERMARKET


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

nice. i saw one on a seville at a junk yard im sure i could of done some fiberglass work and made it fit to my lac if i wanted it. but yours looks clean.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 29 2007, 05:54 PM~8896438
> *nice. i saw one on a seville at a junk yard im sure i could of done some fiberglass work and made it fit to my lac if i wanted it. but yours looks clean.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

fleetwood coupe... rare car... so its has more value for its money


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 29 2007, 04:54 PM~8896438
> *nice. i saw one on a seville at a junk yard im sure i could of done some fiberglass work and made it fit to my lac if i wanted it. but yours looks clean.
> *


THANKS, ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT BUT ALOT OF PEOPLE DO SO I KEPT IT AND PUTTIN A FIFTH WHEEL IN IT NOW. COUPES ARE BROUGHAM IF YOU CANT FIND A BROUGHAM MAKE YOUR COUPE A BROUGHAM :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2007, 05:38 PM~8896364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you did that.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 05:14 PM~8896551
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK HOW LONG THAT BUMPER IS, JUMP ON AND GHOST RIDE THE WHIP :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> I like how you did that.
> [/quote THANKS,]JUST GOT TO DO THE WINDOWS I GOT A TOP FROM LUXURIOUSLAC. THE TOP THATS ON IT KNOW WAS EXTENDED


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 29 2007, 07:28 PM~8897137
> *commemorative edition? when i got my coupe it said that in the center thing on the steering wheel anyone know about this?ive been wondering since day one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

a freind once told me coupes are for poor people :biggrin: brougham is where its at but any car done up right will look good and to the guys making coupes into fleetwoods very nice i know it takes alot of time


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Sep 29 2007, 10:04 PM~8897303
> *a freind once told me coupes are for poor people  :biggrin:  brougham is where its at but any car done up right will look good and to the guys making coupes into fleetwoods very nice i know it takes alot of time
> *


any cadillac IMO isnt a poor mans ride :biggrin: those would be pontiacs! lol


Cadillac


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Sep 29 2007, 09:04 PM~8897303
> *a freind once told me coupes are for poor people  :biggrin:  brougham is where its at
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 10:48 PM~8897507
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 04:05 PM~8895900
> *Personally, I like both, it all depends on how it is built, I have seen Coupes that are killen em but when it came time, thanks to the 90'd topic about a year and a half ago I decided I was going to buy one and it had to be a Fleetwood because the side windows and chrome are what was the deciding factor so I bought an 83 Fleet. I just like how the window looks and how the chrome shoots down the side to the tip of the hood.
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 05:07 PM~8895912
> *oh and there aint nothin like a 2 door sitting on some 13 inch OG 72's  and skinny whitewalls.
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 29 2007, 08:36 PM~8897193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if anything, Brian AKA LIV4LACS or MR LAC will know the story behind that!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

word.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 08:47 PM~8897495
> *any cadillac IMO isnt a poor mans ride  :biggrin: those would be pontiacs! lol
> Cadillac
> *


i heard that one. thers one for "olds" too, but i forget how it goes.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I JUS BOUGHT ME A COUPE DEVILLE TOOK OUT DA AIR BAGS AND IN A WOOD WHEEL, PIMP-C


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm this is hard but i chose


boooooooffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

i'm not a caddy man but my club member just bought a 85 fleetwood couple with 8,000 miles original on it from an old man that was the original or for only 1,600 that was a steal


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyrida_@Sep 30 2007, 01:55 PM~8901409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE PICK UP FOR YOUR FRIEND :0


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 02:07 PM~8895912
> *oh and there aint nothin like a 2 door sitting on some 13 inch OG 72's  and skinny whitewalls.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 10:20 AM~8895019
> *Whats your ideas? Might as well let it be known.
> *


I'll let it be know, When it's ready to show.....  :biggrin:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 28 2007, 11:46 PM~8893039
> *A MUST DO!!! IF YOUR BUILDING A 2 DR
> *


OR YOU CAN DO SOMETHING "DIFFERENT" THAT N O B O D Y 
ELSE HAS DONE YET . . . . . . . :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyrida_@Sep 30 2007, 02:10 PM~8901178
> *i'm not a caddy man but my club member just bought a 85 fleetwood couple with 8,000 miles original on it from an old man that was the original or for only 1,600 that was a steal
> *


yep nice come up


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 30 2007, 02:18 PM~8901516
> *yep nice come up
> *


x-2. i dont know if i'd cut that. its TOO og. with only 8,000 miles. i dont even know if i'd drive it a whole lot. 

good buy :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyrida_@Sep 30 2007, 03:55 PM~8901409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUK thats clean and thats a fukn deal!!!


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

> x-2. i dont know if i'd cut that. its TOO og. with only 8,000 miles. i dont even know if i'd drive it a whole lot.
> 
> good buy :biggrin:
> [/quo
> ...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyrida_@Sep 30 2007, 11:49 PM~8904971
> *He doesn't have any plans to cut it up right now just cruise it on some 14's for now still putting the final touches on his 68 caprice
> *


good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyrida_@Sep 30 2007, 02:10 PM~8901178
> *i'm not a caddy man but my club member just bought a 85 fleetwood couple with 8,000 miles original on it from an old man that was the original or for only 1,600 that was a steal
> *



damn! he stole that car for that price!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

FLEETWOOD COUPE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i love them both!! if done properly.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 28 2007, 01:33 AM~8886109
> *do you guys think 90ing out a coupe is a waste of time? you guys think is better to do it on a fleet or what :dunno: o yea and also if remove the vynil of a coupe would it still have that bigger window in the back like the stock hard tops :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



this car is killing it right now.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone know were i can get them young hogg tapes at?i only have one  


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 03:24 PM~8896010
> *1996 VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb7w1RQ21io
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8912413
> *anyone know were i can get them young hogg tapes at?i only have one
> *


----------



## 81caddystl (Feb 14, 2007)

WOOD BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 81' 4-SHO :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

fixin to be a coupe turned 90'd fleetwood E&g hardshell with a 44 inch moon on this motherfucker! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2007, 11:59 PM~8920527
> *:0
> *


hell yeaz skim :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 04:14 PM~8896551
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats kandydrippa :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i prefer fleetwood, but this gave me a new liking to coupes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

there you go you found it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 3 2007, 02:48 PM~8924846
> *there you go you found it
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 2 2007, 11:33 PM~8920828
> *thats kandydrippa  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 3 2007, 03:47 PM~8924842
> *i prefer fleetwood, but this gave me a new liking to coupes
> 
> 
> ...


i always loved that car!!
anybody have any interior pics?? trunk pics?
was this car ever photographed for lrm??year and issue??


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:43 PM~8877795
> *NOT REALLY CAUSE THE DELAGANCE PACKAGE IS JUST AS GOOD AS HAVING A FLEET ONLY DIFFRENCE IS THE WINDOWS AND WOOD GRAIN,IT HAS PILLOWS YOU CAN GET A MOONROOF AND THE TRIM WINDOW IS THICK ALSO.
> *


I have a coupe delagance...its just as nice as the normal fleetwoods minus the windows and trim but the fleetwood delagance is where its at..... but just because of the windows alone, I would say a fleetwood coupe is the one


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i like the devilles


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SHIT ALL THE ONES SHOWN ARE NICE BE IT FLEET OR COUPE :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 4 2007, 01:59 PM~8930989
> *i always loved that car!!
> anybody have any interior pics?? trunk pics?
> was this car ever photographed for lrm??year and issue??
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2007, 03:27 PM~8931998
> *SHIT ALL THE ONES SHOWN ARE NICE BE IT FLEET OR COUPE :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fleetwood 4 life


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 6 2007, 10:12 PM~8945491
> * fleetwood 4 life
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOPE I GET THIS CLEAN 1, TRADING MY 4 FOR IT :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 03:07 PM~8895912
> *oh and there aint nothin like a 2 door sitting on some 13 inch OG 72's  and skinny whitewalls.
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i like them both, but i never see fleet coupes, i like the fleet opera windows better, the coupe deville windows remind me of a 79/79 cutlass


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 2 2007, 11:57 PM~8920502
> *fixin to be a coupe turned 90'd fleetwood E&g hardshell with a 44 inch  moon on this motherfucker! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



i was hoping i wasnt going to have to look 4 your pics. i wish i could do what your doing to that caddy!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i perfer neither..i had a coupe deville and its like everyone in their mother has one now..i think im going back to a g-body :0


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

ttt


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

wow, bumping an old one.

but since ive never commented. I far prefer the coupe window, it has more flow to the roofline. the little fleet window looks like an afterthought to me.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I like them mixed together


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

aint nuthin like a brougham


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

187PURE said:


> aint nuthin like a brougham


^ What he said.But on the real ,the opera window along with the opera lite gives the the Fleetwoods a sense class.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> ^ What he said.But on the real ,the opera window along with the opera lite gives the the Fleetwoods a sense class.


installing mine on the new vinyl top


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

187PURE said:


> installing mine on the new vinyl top


Go ahead Mr 187Pure and do the damn thang


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Go ahead Mr 187Pure and do the damn thang


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> ^ What he said.But on the real ,the opera window along with the opera lite gives the the Fleetwoods a sense class.


X2 at first i disliked the fleet window ...... but then it grew on me


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> X2 at first i disliked the fleet window ...... but then it grew on me


I like the half of top. looks better than the 1/4 top on the coupe deville


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I gotta pick baldy..............


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice!:thumbsup:


OGJordan said:


> I gotta pick baldy..............


----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)

i slept on this and someone got it for 6. real clean, big potential


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> oh and there aint nothin like a 2 door sitting on some 13 inch OG 72's and skinny whitewalls.



They gotta be on 13s!!! All day

14s look to big .. Fill up to much of the wheel well.!

Fleet wood coups all day.


----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)

for sale in pa


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks good $


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

parker said:


> View attachment 1436945
> 
> for sale in pa


that's clean


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

parker said:


> View attachment 1436945
> 
> for sale in pa


How much?


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

My first car ever was a 1981 Fleetwood d'elegance Coupe, then years later I bought a Coupe deville but I always liked the Fleetwood better.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm bias. Got to go with the Fleetwood Brougham Coupe D'Elegance.


----------

